
Ask HN: What email client do you use? - tush726
I wanted to understand what do people use as their email clients and why? There is a whole spectrum of email clients from the browser to desktop clients like thunderbird, outlook and mail and to terminal based clients like mutt.
======
HNKingpin
Claws Mail is pretty awesome. Lean, sane UI. But manages to have all the
relevant features.

------
muhblah
Currently browser based (gmail). But as long time Debian user I thought
several times about switching to mutt.

~~~
d0bby
Yeah mutt is pretty awesome... but since many mails these days are html you'll
go through some trouble!

------
georgespencer
AirMail. One of the buggiest apps I've ever used.

------
jrepinc
KMail

